# Which iPod EQ setting do you use in your car?



## ScanMan (Sep 11, 2007)

My '06 Mazda came with a Pioneer 6-spkr, 6-CD in-dash player (yawn), but NO iPod port! 

I just had one installed, hardwired, and it's nice and all, but suddenly I'm OCDing about which EQ setting to use on my previous gen 8GB iPod. I mostly listen to pop, rock and jazz and the "flat" and "off" settings sound, well...flat, no matter how I juice the car's bass and treble. 

The "rock" setting was good for in-ear, but a bit boomy in the car. So after a bit of experimenting, I'm finding the "dance" setting brings out vocals and contains the bottom end quite well. 

I really want to pick a single EQ setting and move on. I'm leaning to the "dance" setting...what are others using?

(edit) I should just add that this is all I'm spending on this – I'm not considering upgrading my radio.


----------



## polywog (Aug 9, 2007)

I'm using an FM Transmitter, but I've settled on Bass Reducer. It most closely matches what I get for FM Radio so I don't need to alter the Treble/Bass settings on the stereo itself.

One question though - what volume do you have your iPod set at? I'm not sure if it makes a difference in your dock or not, but the "boomy" problem might just be your output level.


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

I listen to my iPhone via Bluetooth in my 2010 Mazda3, and my EQ is set to OFF. Music sounds amazing; all types. Perhaps I should experiment as well, though I have no complaints with how it sounds in my car currently. I do find, however, that I need to turn the bass off (setting: 0) in my car when listening to the iPhone as the music streaming from the iPhone to the car already has more than adequate bass, and additional bass from the car's stereo ends up distorting the music more than anything.

If you like your EQ on the Dance setting, then just leave it there.


----------



## polywog (Aug 9, 2007)

Lars said:


> I do find, however, that I need to turn the bass off (setting: 0) in my car when listening to the iPhone as the music streaming from the iPhone to the car already has more than adequate bass, and additional bass from the car's stereo ends up distorting the music more than anything.


Bass Reducer will help there - the rest of the EQ is flat if I recall. So you wouldn't need to adjust your bass on the car at all.


----------



## harvey499 (Aug 5, 2008)

I have a Mazda RX8 came with a Bose 6-CD in-dash player likewise no iPod port!

I use an FM transmitter but I'm tired of the poor quality sound.

I'm curious about your hardwire install. Can you share the details?


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

harvey499 said:


> I'm curious about your hardwire install. Can you share the details?


Several ehMac Mazda owners here on ehMac. 

As per your question, this is a popular choice: XCarLink iPod Integration Kit for Mazda - Revolution Performance Motorsports!. (Relatively inexpensive. Fits the RX-8.)

It allows you to control your music via the stock stereo controls and steering wheel mounted controls, and it charges your iPod.

Owners appear to favour this iPod/iPHone integration module from reviews I've seen.


----------



## RiceBoy (Aug 1, 2009)

No EQ setting. I use a Belkin Auto Kit that connects only to the dock connection on my iPod, and the other end to a power outlet. The Auto Kit has an audio out port, which I use to connect to an AUX audio jack in my car. So the sound is about as perfect as you can get it coming out of an iPod (pretty much CD quality), since it doesn't go through the headphone jack or FM transmitter. Everything is EQ'd through the car audio head unit only. The whole setup is entirely in the centre console storage bin, so everything is completely out of sight.


----------



## ScanMan (Sep 11, 2007)

Sorry guys, that's a Bose unit in my Mazda. The wife's is a Pioneer. 

Here's the kit I bought - got it on sale for $99.99 installed. Geek Squad Universal Play & Charge Solution for iPod Car Install Kit (GSC70A) - In Store Only - Best Buy Canada

It looks like a lot of parts, but all you end up seeing is a dongle in your glove box with a handy 2' length of cord, and a small switch installed anywhere you like. Contrary to some of the language in the materials, it doesn't "transmit", but rather runs through your existing FM system. The sound quality is as good as you can expect from iPod MP3s. I'm quite happy with the choice.

I haven't spent much time on it, but this: iTunes: 22 Preset Equalizer Settings seems to be about all Apple wants to reveal about their EQ settings. Me. I wouldn't mind knowing a bit more about what they look like.


----------



## ScanMan (Sep 11, 2007)

Bingo! http://www.modeemi.fi/~vesas/iPod_Audio.pdf


----------



## ScanMan (Sep 11, 2007)

For anyone that may be interested, I see in the latest BB flyer that the unit I got is on sale for $79.00 installed.


----------



## greydoggie (Apr 21, 2009)

Ive been using the 3 in 1 FM transmitter Canadian Tire has for mine and Ive always had the EQ turned off.


----------

